# Any Ibanez players?



## piranha (Dec 11, 2007)

I love the rg/jem style guitar. Who else loves em?
Currently just have an RG560


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

www.sevenstring.org

ask here, and see what kind of response you get


----------



## MKSkud (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a 7 year old RG320 that plays really well... Powersound pickups though, are a little dull... Properly lubricated and setup, the Lo-TRS-II works well...


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I've got a RG350 and an old Ibanez Les Paul + my step dad has an Iceman II. I love all 3.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a 1979 Iceman--great guitar.

I find a lot of people think of the various superstrats when they think of Ibanez.
Me? I think of the Iceman.


----------



## piranha (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome stuff guys!


----------



## Universe (Feb 5, 2006)

1999 UV777BK


----------



## piranha (Dec 11, 2007)

Universe said:


> 1999 UV777BK


lofulofulofu


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

universe wins: he's got a 7, AND its a UV lol


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

91 MIJ Ibanez RG570 wicked guitar and I gotta sick deal on it cheers!


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

Big fan of the RG's. I've got an '05 350DX with a Duncan JB in bridge and Jazz in neck, and I just put a project together using misc. Ibanez parts: it's got a stock IBZ pup in the bridge and a PAF Pro in the neck.


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*Ibanii I have loved...*

Let me see if I can remember them all...

LP cherry sunburst, tree of life neck, Gibson pups
LP black beauty
LP goldtop
Strat "silver series", white
Roadstar walnut?
Artist semi-hollow black
Artist solid tobacco sunburst

PF acoustic -> the only one left!

All were fine and I was sad to see them go... :frown:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I still have my old '96 metallcic green MIK RG. Sweet neck (WizII). I replaced the Powersounds with a EMG81/85. The POS licenced Floyd has to go...on the list.

It's actually my #2 these days (after my SG). It's such a fun axe! :rockon2:


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a 1527 that I love dearly <3


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I have an early model JS1000 that is a great guitar. It is deep blue and when I had a chance to meet Joe, I told him about it and that I have never seen one that colour and he said that even he had never seen one that colour. 

Thanks my story and I'm sticking to it. kjdr


----------



## nordlav (May 11, 2007)

I have a 1990 Ibanez Roadstar Deluxe RG550L (lefty). Had an 80's lefty Artist years ago. I like 'em.


----------



## Supro (Dec 17, 2007)

Ive been playing this one for 2 months, the neck is slimmer than my strat, but its faster, real great sounding pickups.


----------



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

Supro said:


> Ive been playing this one for 2 months, the neck is slimmer than my strat, but its faster, real great sounding pickups.


Is that an Ibanez Destroyer? I own an Ibanez Baby Iceman and am satified with its tonal qualities.


----------



## Supro (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep, sounds real good!


----------



## guitarpicker (May 16, 2007)

I have a 7420 seven string rg japan made, plays awesome:rockon2:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

piranha said:


> I love the rg/jem style guitar. Who else loves em?
> Currently just have an RG560


That was the second guitar I ever had. Man how I LOVED that guitar. Neck so slim and so easy to do taps on. Perfect man. Absolutely perfect.

Here's a pic of what I'm gunning for. Yup, I love fixed bridge.


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

my 01 RG 320 with a Dimarzio X2N upgrade,the body is mahogany,the last year it was offered in this config


----------



## guitarmusiczone (Jul 21, 2007)

i have a MIJ Ibanez RG 450 ltd ...ill post pics later..:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I have a fresh arrived 1986 MIJ RG440 Roadstar II Purple burst!!!!!!!!!!
I love it's tone soooooooooooooooo much!!!!


----------



## Undyne (Nov 2, 2007)

'91 LTD made in the USA.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

RG1527!
7 strings


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Ok, pretty different from most of the Ibanez guits here, but mine is a Jet King 1 ... not sure about the year and all, and its really the first and now only electric I own... so I can't make too many comments about playability relative to others, but I really like the way it plays and feels and its versatility (both humbuckers have seperate coil taps). Only issues are that the neck gets a bit too wide on the higher frets for my small hands, and its on the pretty heavy side, so my shoulder feels pretty worn out after standing up with it for an hour or two.


(click to enlarge)


----------



## buddroyce (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been a huge Ibanez fan for years now but I can't stand a lot of the stuff they make anymore. Been slowly moving onto other brands nowadays, but here's a pic of my collection. (Feel free to hate me)










From front to back the models are:

Ibanez J Custom JCRG2-TB
Ibanez J Custom RG8670VV (Now sold and replaced with a PRS)
Ibanez J Custom RG8670TV
Ibanez J Custom RG1880S-NT
Ibanez USA Custom Exotic Wood (now refinished in a trans blue burst)
Ibanez Universe UV777PBK - Signed by Steve Vai
Ibanez Prestige RG2127X - Rare Japanese Domestic 7 string model with Piezo trem. Now sold though.

I also got an Ibanez RG3120 and Ibanez Jem 7VWH that isn't pictured. But I guess my measly collection can qualify as an Ibanez fan. 

Cheers,

Budd
:rockon:


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's my main guitar , a SZ520 . It's been getting quite a bit of abuse lately , but it's definitely a great guitar that I won't ever sell.


----------



## Nick_Payne (May 7, 2008)

*'72 Ibby Tele*

Hi Gang! New to the forum. Here's a few pix of my '72 Ibby Tele. I picked it up at a garage sale in '95 for 30 bux. Almost completely restored. Missing the ashtray cover. Plays like a dream!


----------



## dnoseworth (Apr 13, 2008)

*Ibanez*









If you favour Les Pauls, then the Artist AR300 will get it done.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

dnoseworth said:


> If you favour Les Pauls, then the Artist AR300 will get it done.



You can get a a new AR300RE Prestige now,... for a arm and part of a leg

http://www.axemusic.com/product.asp?numRecordPosition=14&P_ID=17449&PT_ID=27


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Just one Ibenhad in the herd :smile:


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Bought new in 1983 and still loving it, the Artist AM-50, semi-hollow body, a little bit smaller than an ES-335, so much more comfortable, very versatile. Was part of the first Artist series Ibanez made after having problems with Gibson.

Would post a picture but I don't have permission yet (guess I should wait until I have a minimum posts to do so ?)


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

Universe said:


> 1999 UV777BK


One of the more underated guitars out there


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

dnoseworth said:


> If you favour Les Pauls, then the Artist AR300 will get it done.


Yes, they do look good, but no way would i pay almost 4000$ for a ibanez when you can get a 59 Reissue LesPaul for that price.


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

I have 6 Ibanez SZs:

2007 SZ2020EX BKF Prestige
2007 SZ320EX-WH
2007 SZ520QMVCB 
2005 SZ520QMBBL
2005 SZ320GD
2003 SZ320MH

I'll have the '03 back late this week and I'll do a group shot 

-SZ Addicted


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

While hunting for a decent priced Jem, I temporarily quenched my thirst with a bargain last week...a RG450DXWH.
Not a bad guitar...the cons: wide neck for my taste, pickups sound flat, poorest inlay handiwork that I have ever seen. Surprisingly heavy.
The pro's: neck has a nice feel, even if a tad wide, easy to access 24th frets. Price is right. Has a sexy look, IMO.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

No, but I still have the bruises from kicking myself for turning down one of these in Japan for $600:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well..i am finaly using a Ibanez, wanted something a floyd style trem, and a friend convice me to give Ibanez another try. it's a S Prestige, very nice instrument, love the neck, but Pup's are crap, so that's next....

the new one..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Ibanez USRG30*

Here are some pics of my USRG30


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

my first guitar was an ibanez mind you it was a cheap one but i still loved it later one i want to buy an S series after i buy a couple more toys for my guitar.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Mot trying to start a fight or upset you but I think you need to be made aware of a little bit of info on your instrument.

Your guitar *is not* a USA made instrument.....whoever told you it was was pulling your chain. WHile your guitar MAY (and I have my doubts) have been a US assembled instrument it is not manufactured (ie body and neck being cut in US) instrument.

For that matter neither are the USA Customs. Contrary to popular belief those guitars were only finish assembled in the US....the parts are all Japanese in origin. Kramer did the same thing on their mid 80's instruments that said 'Made in USA' In truth they were made in Japan and put together in the States

I am taking out most of the photos out because they are too big.



Undyne said:


> '91 LTD made in the USA.


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

*Ibanez AFS-75TD*

Here's some pics of my Ibanez AFS-75TD.

incredible quality for the price.

you won't find a better hollowbody with bigsby for that price.

the only negative is that you would have to find a 2007 model,
as for 2008 they change the block inlays for some ugly chevrolet
logo looking inlays.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

My new beast


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Sweet. I considered that one too when it was for sale last month. I hope you get a strap for it that will it justice.

I ended up getting its little(much cheaper) brother to keep at the cottage:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Archer said:


> Mot trying to start a fight or upset you but I think you need to be made aware of a little bit of info on your instrument.
> 
> Your guitar *is not* a USA made instrument.....whoever told you it was was pulling your chain. WHile your guitar MAY (and I have my doubts) have been a US assembled instrument it is not manufactured (ie body and neck being cut in US) instrument.
> 
> For that matter neither are the USA Customs. Contrary to popular belief those guitars were only finish assembled in the US....the parts are all Japanese in origin. Kramer did the same thing on their mid 80's instruments that said 'Made in USA' In truth they were made in Japan and put together in the States


I think you mixed up the ones where they made parts at FGG in Japan and then assembled in the USA with the real USA Customs. While the ones in the pix by Undyne are the ones assembled in the USA from FGG parts, the old USA customs were in fact made in the USA, and this was because they had nothing to do with FGG. Ibanez contracted out to PBC guitars and RA Gresco both small US builders to build the old USA Customs to their specs. Kramer ended up contracting ESP in Japan to build theirs after they needed a new supplier after Godin and others stopped making their guitars. It was a different situation. Scott's USRG30 pictured above is in fact USA made, as it was built under contract by PBC......... 

I used to have about 40 Ibanez, but I only currently have one. Its an RG770DX which some people assume were US made because its got the US name plate, but it was actually made by FGG in Japan and assembled in the US. I find Ibanez makes their necks too thin..........

Edit to ad: I forgot they did do the Exotic woods and those painted series guitars with the "USA Custom" logo on them, but these are very easy to tell from the USRGs and American Masters built by PBC and Gresco. Im not sure how they justified that considering the differences between the 2. The USRGs and American Masters are stunning guitars while the others really look the same as the other models construction wise........


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Sweet. I considered that one too when it was for sale last month. I hope you get a strap for it that will it justice.
> 
> I ended up getting its little(much cheaper) brother to keep at the cottage:


Sweet guitar!:rockon2:


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I sold my Ibanez less than a week ago


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I think you mixed up the ones where they made parts at FGG in Japan and then assembled in the USA with the real USA Customs. While the ones in the pix by Undyne are the ones assembled in the USA from FGG parts, the old USA customs were in fact made in the USA, and this was because they had nothing to do with FGG. Ibanez contracted out to PBC guitars and RA Gresco both small US builders to build the old USA Customs to their specs. Kramer ended up contracting ESP in Japan to build theirs after they needed a new supplier after Godin and others stopped making their guitars. It was a different situation. Scott's USRG30 pictured above is in fact USA made, as it was built under contract by PBC.........
> 
> I used to have about 40 Ibanez, but I only currently have one. Its an RG770DX which some people assume were US made because its got the US name plate, but it was actually made by FGG in Japan and assembled in the US. I find Ibanez makes their necks too thin..........
> 
> Edit to ad: I forgot they did do the Exotic woods and those painted series guitars with the "USA Custom" logo on them, but these are very easy to tell from the USRGs and American Masters built by PBC and Gresco. Im not sure how they justified that considering the differences between the 2. The USRGs and American Masters are stunning guitars while the others really look the same as the other models construction wise........


Godin wasnt the canadian company making Kramers. Until 1985 Kramer necks were made by a Canadian company that was simply called 'sports' they made sporting goods equipment....and Kramer necks. 

The USA Custom series are still Japanese made bodies and necks. Frank Gambale completely blew the lid off Ibanez' business practices in regards to the USA series when he left the company.


----------



## candy.himmi (May 10, 2008)

Hey Universe

You have an awesome guitar. Really its good looking.Nice guitar.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Archer said:


> The USA Custom series are still Japanese made bodies and necks. Frank Gambale completely blew the lid off Ibanez' business practices in regards to the USA series when he left the company.


Your thinking of the ones marked USA Custom that were made in Japan. Those were the exotic wood series and graphic painted ones. Those guitars have the exact same constuction and were made in Japan. The USRGs and the American Master series were in fact made in the USA. As for Gambale, I wouldnt put too much stock into what he says about business practices. Guitar playing maybe, but not business.......


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I know that you are convinced that you are correct....but you are not.

Go to places like jemsite and check things out.

As for Gambale...he has been to the factories, met with the owners, overseen design and construction (or so he thought) and worked intimately with the company. His statements are (I mean no offense here) more reliable than a random guy on a message forum....and I dont think you have any business dismissing his opinions outright unless you know what they are AND can 100% refute them as he is a better source than you are.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Archer said:


> I know that you are convinced that you are correct....but you are not.
> 
> Go to places like jemsite and check things out.
> 
> As for Gambale...he has been to the factories, met with the owners, overseen design and construction (or so he thought) and worked intimately with the company. His statements are (I mean no offense here) more reliable than a random guy on a message forum....and I dont think you have any business dismissing his opinions outright unless you know what they are AND can 100% refute them as he is a better source than you are.


Here is some quotes directly from Jemsite............
"I started building the Ibanez USRG-10-20 and 30 in 1993 and in 1994 started building the ATK Bass line. These several thousand Ibanez were built in Coopersburg, PA by PBC Guitar technology which was my company at the time. All of these instruments featured our special Tension Free neck and other than the electronics and hardware were built to finish by PBC. We stopped building for Ibanez in late 1996. I learned to have a great respect for this fine Hoshino (Ibanez) company for the quality that they demand and deliver". - Dave Bunker, Pres. Bunker Guitars

"At the same time, Ibanez would introduce the upscale "American Master" lineup. In print, Ibanez called this this "it's first American hand made guitar." Released in mid-1989, the American Masters were an Ibanez brand guitar produced by Roger Gresco, a luthier in California. Roger utilized an advanced "topographic" system which actually inlaid the neck in the body. These neck-thru like bodies were gorgeous, albeit with one minor setback. Production was slow and California paint codes were very strict (much more than Japan). As a result it was proving difficult to obtain the trademark "Ibanez" finish we all know and love. Due to these problems and strict environmental laws (for PSI and Material Data), the American Masters production by Gresco would last about eighteen months. Customers were unaware of the situation, and seemed willing to wait out the one year backorder on the American Masters. In the end, two models were made available: the MA2 (Solid Color) and MA3 (Maple Transparent). You can see these in the 1990 Ibanez print catalogs."


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool, there you go.

I stand corrected.


----------

